# Lila has given birth :) (litter colour guesses?)



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Of course its a day AFTER christmas hahaha. Im not bothered. I go to check on her and she rolls over and these little pink things wriggle around upside down. There is four  Will have a go at sexing maybe later today. They are really skinny. Worrying.
Lila is a lilac who has a little bit of tan. Prince Caspian is a argente fox


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

make that 5 babies and idk if shes finished


----------

